# Union members, are you working?



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

Simple poll. Here is the question:

Union members, are you working?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

That's a fine job of question writing.
Do you beat your wife often? Yes or No


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

drsparky said:


> That's a fine job of question writing.
> Do you beat your wife often? Yes or No


Sorry Doc, I don't see the comparison. Care to re-write the question for me? I'm just curious as to how many are working. Guess I should have left off the last 2 options?

FWIW, my wife beats me up every morning. She's up at 5:30 and I get up around 6:15


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I am working BUT, I took a mental health day today so all in my shop can continue to live and breathe. My boss pissed me off yesterday pretty bad. I am looking to switch careers to something completely different. I think the old man has finally had enough.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Minuteman said:


> Simple poll. Here is the question:
> 
> Union members, are you working?


If you don't like the union, don't join. Why all this rage? Did everyone picked on you as a kid? Let it go, relax, nobody is forcing you to join anything. The bad ol’ union thug can’t force you to accept higher wages.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

drsparky said:


> If you don't like the union, don't join. Why all this rage? Did everyone picked on you as a kid? Let it go, relax, nobody is forcing you to join anything. The bad ol’ union thug can’t force you to accept higher wages.


Doc. Been there - done that. Make more than scale now. That's not even the point. Were you the kid that was picked last for kick ball?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Nope, not me, we didn't play kick ball, grew up with football and hockey. 
I am fascinated that someone would go the union portion of the forum and start a post with such loaded questions. Be honest man, you just wanted to poke a hornet nest with a stick to see what comes out. That is human nature. 
I've been laid off for 3 months. I can't help but noticed that you are goofing off on the computer on a Thursday morning; works must be slow for you too. 
I work union because it works well for me and my lifestyle; I work my but off for long periods then some time off. Like everyone else in this business the last two years I made a good chunk of change, now it is the time for fishing, shooting, kayaking and enjoying the fruits of my labor. Before I know it I will be back to 7 tens with no free time, but I like it like that. My retirement and medical follow me to next big job. 
Other people like the security of a steady job; it would kill me to stay in one place for more that a few years. For some it’s fine, just not for me. 
One of my oldest friends is the largest non-union contractor in this part of the state, we fish, hunt, snowmobile, discuses the electrical business but respect each other. There is not just one way of doing business.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Nope, not me, we didn't play kick ball, grew up with football and hockey.
> I am fascinated that someone would go the union portion of the forum and start a post with such loaded questions. Be honest man, you just wanted to poke a hornet nest with a stick to see what comes out. That is human nature.


You say that like it's a bad thing... if you're laid off and on UE... what is there better do do??? :thumbup:



> I've been laid off for 3 months. I can't help but noticed that you are goofing off on the computer on a Thursday morning; works must be slow for you too.
> I work union because it works well for me and my lifestyle; I work my but off for long periods then some time off. Like everyone else in this business the last two years I made a good chunk of change, now it is the time for fishing, shooting, kayaking and enjoying the fruits of my labor. Before I know it I will be back to 7 tens with no free time, but I like it like that. My retirement and medical follow me to next big job.


One of the most DIFFICULT things for a nonunion worker to invision or even embrace it the FACT the employment in construction IS cylical... and that 100% employment 100% of the time is NOT normal, and that is IS OK to not have a job and wait for one.... they get antsy and think it will never come, that they have to hit the bricks and find another job... 



> Other people like the security of a steady job; it would kill me to stay in one place for more that a few years. For some it’s fine, just not for me.
> One of my oldest friends is the largest non-union contractor in this part of the state, we fish, hunt, snowmobile, discuses the electrical business but respect each other. There is not just one way of doing business.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing... if you're laid off and on UE... what is there better do do??? :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Spoken like a true lazy,always looking for a hand out incompedant:laughing:Now run your foot over with the mower an look for the disability check you should be receiving because of your diminished mental capacity.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

drsparky said:


> That's a fine job of question writing.
> Do you beat your wife often? Yes or No


I beat my wife up every morning too...I get up at 5 she gets up at 5:30


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> I am working BUT, I took a mental health day today so all in my shop can continue to live and breathe.


You are just SUCH a tough guy :boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

acmax said:


> Spoken like a true lazy,always looking for a hand out incompedant:laughing:Now run your foot over with the mower an look for the disability check you should be receiving because of your diminished mental capacity.


How dare you. What a cheap shot. 2007-2008 I put in just over 6200 hours and paid $56,000 in state and federal taxes. To add insult to injury I paid a higher tax rate than Joe Bidden. I got laid off when the local paper mill laid off 200 out of their 600 employees. They canceled the contract I was working on when the economy tanked. The local unemployment rate is now 13.9%. So I am fishing and enjoying my time off, so what. I draw a pension from the military; I retired after 20 years active duty served in two war zones. What have you done for your country, punk?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

drsparky said:


> What have you done for your country, punk?


Voted Ron Paul, of course!


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

drsparky said:


> How dare you. What a cheap shot. 2007-2008 I put in just over 6200 hours and paid $56,000 in state and federal taxes. To add insult to injury I paid a higher tax rate than Joe Bidden. I got laid off when the local paper mill laid off 200 out of their 600 employees. They canceled the contract I was working on when the economy tanked. The local unemployment rate is now 13.9%. So I am fishing and enjoying my time off, so what. I draw a pension from the military; I retired after 20 years active duty served in two war zones. What have you done for your country, punk?


I drink lots of beer for my country, I also support single mothers via craigslist's private masseuse section (altho they are trying to stop that for some odd reason).


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Beer is always good,I like my Sam Adams, liquid bread. The closest Craigslist hookers are in Portland, about 300 miles south of here.

Chuck


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

1900 said:


> You are just SUCH a tough guy :boxing::boxing::boxing:


 
No I'm just smart enough to avoid getting arrested for tossing someone off a roof in front of witnesses. Tough has nothing to do with it. Maybe I should kick back have a few cold ones and smoke a joint like you? I'd rather face things with a clear mind.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Beer is always good,I like my Sam Adams, liquid bread. The closest Craigslist hookers are in Portland, about 300 miles south of here.
> 
> Chuck


"Hooker" is a derogatory term, I thought you were better than that


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

drsparky said:


> How dare you. What a cheap shot. 2007-2008 I put in just over 6200 hours and paid $56,000 in state and federal taxes. To add insult to injury I paid a higher tax rate than Joe Bidden. I got laid off when the local paper mill laid off 200 out of their 600 employees. They canceled the contract I was working on when the economy tanked. The local unemployment rate is now 13.9%. So I am fishing and enjoying my time off, so what. I draw a pension from the military; I retired after 20 years active duty served in two war zones. What have you done for your country, punk?


Hold on tough-guy, you can throw all that cra* at someone else.And BS on your time card there,and your suppose to pay taxes that's how my sons get paid.Don't raise your union flag to high,you may need help getting it down.Your the problem, do a little and than cry to everyone to come see.Enjoy! your back is being watched. 
Sorry to all the hardworking union men and women,I 'm not anti union or pro union. We all work to support our families. In tough times things seem to get amplified abit.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> No I'm just smart enough to avoid getting arrested for tossing someone off a roof in front of witnesses. Tough has nothing to do with it.


No, you ARE tough. Between your username, avatar, and all the posts you make bolstering your ego, I've concluded that you must be one tough cookie. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


ETA: I see you came back and added a little more to your post:


randomkiller said:


> Maybe I should kick back have a few cold ones and smoke a joint like you? I'd rather face things with a clear mind.


Isn't that special... I bet you pat yourself on the back for it everyday :thumbup:


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

acmax said:


> I 'm not anti union or pro union.


If you're not Pro-Union, why are you posting in the Union forum?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

It is fine term in Maine, I am just unhappy that the the local rug hooking club is 300 miles away, what do they call them in New Jersey?


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

drsparky said:


> It is fine term in Maine, I am just unhappy that the the local rug hooking club is 300 miles away, what do they call them in New Jersey?


Rug hooking? Never heard of it, sounds fun.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

REF ACMAX
I am an easy going guy but you really pissing me off. You attacked my integrity, every hour I worked is well documented, I’ve never stolen a thing in my life. You are messing with my honor, and I don’t take that lightly. The trouble I have now is there is nothing I can do about you. All I can hope is your day goes as well as you made mine, let karma run its course, you will get your reward someday.:thumbsup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Minuteman said:


> Simple poll. Here is the question:
> 
> Union members, are you working?


Hows about the F-ing option of simply Yes, which is what I would like to select as my job is nowhere near danger of ending. Yes, I'm working and have always been working for the past 15 years without a layoff.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

1900 said:


> Rug hooking? Never heard of it, sounds fun.


My mom and all the old neighborhood ladies would hook rugs and get incredibly drunk. I find it relaxing.:jester:


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

drsparky said:


> My mom and all the old neighborhood ladies would hook rugs and get incredibly drunk. I find it relaxing.:jester:


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

*Not looking for Enemies*



drsparky said:


> REF ACMAX
> I am an easy going guy but you really pissing me off. You attacked my integrity, every hour I worked is well documented, I’ve never stolen a thing in my life. You are messing with my honor, and I don’t take that lightly. The trouble I have now is there is nothing I can do about you. All I can hope is your day goes as well as you made mine, let karma run its course, you will get your reward someday.:thumbsup:


 drsprarky
Do what? I was not intending a personal assault toward you.You call me a punk to start a argument And if you read back it was your grandstanding. And YOU going on the offencive at my 
point of view. Fish it is the best therapy in the world, and this time of year is the best.Good luck.Enemies are easy.Friendships are hard to start.I'm not in a good spot , I have guys sitting out and I feel responsible for thier livelihood.Any poking feels like a punch.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

1900 said:


> If you're not Pro-Union, why are you posting in the Union forum?


Because this is the "Union" section of the forum, not the "Pro-union" section. This is for all union related topics. 

Now let's get this (yet another) thread back on topic instead of bickering like f-ing school yard kids.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Because this is the "Union" section of the forum, not the "Pro-union" section. This is for all union related topics.
> 
> Now let's get this (yet another) thread back on topic instead of bickering like f-ing school yard kids.


Really? So it's ok for people to come into this forum and bash unions, as long as they are on the union topic?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

1900 said:


> Really? So it's ok for people to come into this forum and bash unions, as long as they are on the union topic?


Basically yes. I see as much if not more anti-union rhetoric in this forum because some guys DO think it is a pro-union forum. That is not the case. 

This is a private web site that is part of a group of trade related sites. This one just happens to be dedicated to electricians only (thanks to Marc S). It is not pro-union or anti-union. Members may be but the site is neutral. 

This site is pro-electrician. If you are looking for a pro-something-else site this is not it. I am sure they are out there if you look for them though.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

acmax said:


> drsprarky
> Do what? I was not intending a personal assault toward you.You call me a punk to start a argument And if you read back it was your grandstanding. And YOU going on the offencive at my
> point of view. Fish it is the best therapy in the world, and this time of year is the best.Good luck.Enemies are easy.Friendships are hard to start.I'm not in a good spot , I have guys sitting out and I feel responsible for thier livelihood.Any poking feels like a punch.


This doesn't involve me, but I must say you were the first to start putting drsparky down. If I were him I would've been offended as well. Your first post was demeaning. You shouldn't act like he started it.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Basically yes. I see as much if not more anti-union rhetoric in this forum because some guys DO think it is a pro-union forum. That is not the case.
> 
> This is a private web site that is part of a group of trade related sites. This one just happens to be dedicated to electricians only (thanks to Marc S). It is not pro-union or anti-union. Members may be but the site is neutral.
> 
> This site is pro-electrician. If you are looking for a pro-something-else site this is not it. I am sure they are out there if you look for them though.


Ok, I was under the impression that this union forum was for pro-union discussion. Similar to the way that the MAC forum on a computer website is for people who are pro-MAC, in that case people who are anti-MAC aren't allowed to come into the MAC forum and bash MACs, that would be trolling.

But this forum is different, I see. From now on I will bash unions here.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

1900 said:


> But this forum is different, I see. From now on I will bash unions here.


Now you are getting it. 

Problem is, much like the pro/anti-Mac issue, any union issue (pro, anti or otherwise) ALWAYS turns into a fight/pissing match. And that gets very annoying after a while, especially when every legitimate thread turns sour.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Union member and working every day. Also getting some overtime. Our local 0f 2000 plus members has 120 on book 1 and 340 on book 2. Work in our area will be busting loose soon. Several large jobs getting ready. Lets put some traveling brothers to work.

Charlie


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

steelersman said:


> This doesn't involve me, but I must say you were the first to start putting drsparky down. If I were him I would've been offended as well. Your first post was demeaning. You shouldn't act like he started it.


 

I'm responding to you because your right. i have way to much idle time these past few days and it was why I wondered into this thread. To see if there were allot of others with down time.Put my foot in my mouth being nosey.And got what was coming .Thanks


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

acmax said:


> I'm responding to you because your right. i have way to much idle time these past few days and it was why I wondered into this thread. To see if there were allot of others with down time.Put my foot in my mouth being nosey.And got what was coming .Thanks


Obviously we all make mistakes. I know I make my fair share. At least you're man enough to admit it.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I am working BUT, I took a mental health day today so all in my shop can continue to live and breathe. My boss pissed me off yesterday pretty bad. I am looking to switch careers to something completely different. I think the old man has finally had enough.


So that's it? You're throwing in the towel after all this time?

BTW, how are the Ideal Premiums holding up?


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Hows about the F-ing option of simply Yes, which is what I would like to select as my job is nowhere near danger of ending. Yes, I'm working and have always been working for the past 15 years without a layoff.


Simple yes, okay. Glad you're working. Didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Nope, not me, we didn't play kick ball, grew up with football and hockey.


Ah, small man syndrome. You make up for your insecurities by letting on that you think that you are tough.



> I am fascinated that someone would go the union portion of the forum and start a post with such loaded questions. Be honest man, you just wanted to poke a hornet nest with a stick to see what comes out. That is human nature.


The forum is open to all those in the electrical trade. I was curious, so I asked. Not trying to stir up the hornets, ain't scared of 'em either



> I've been laid off for 3 months.


Sorry to hear that you are laid off. 


> I can't help but noticed that you are goofing off on the computer on a Thursday morning; works must be slow for you too.


 I was waiting on an appointment to bid a new building, GC was running late so I was goofing off a bit till I got the prints.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> So that's it? You're throwing in the towel after all this time?
> 
> BTW, how are the Ideal Premiums holding up?


 
The Ideals are doing just fine, holding their own.
I wouldn't say I'm throwing in the towel just yet. I am looking for a job like running the physical plant for a school or something along those lines. I will stay in this trade until I get the other job. I think the bs from whinning apprentices and CMs is just getting way out of hand. The safety bs on the current job is totally out of control.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

acmax said:


> Hold on tough-guy, you can throw all that cra* at someone else.And BS on your time card there,and your suppose to pay taxes that's how my sons get paid.Don't raise your union flag to high,you may need help getting it down.Your the problem, do a little and than cry to everyone to come see.Enjoy! your back is being watched.
> Sorry to all the hardworking union men and women,I 'm not anti union or pro union. We all work to support our families. In tough times things seem to get amplified abit.


I thought you were a real Dee Eye Sea Kay until I read your apology.

Drsparky,
Enjoy every second of you fishin time you fought to defend, thanks for putting all on the line for us. Its great to relax after working that much time. I remember those days. Too bad everybody doesn't know how sweet life can be. You earned it brother:thumbsup:


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I think the bs from *whinning apprentices* and CMs is just getting way out of hand. The safety bs on the current job is totally out of control.


This here is the most truthful statement I have read since I have been a member of this forum.

On a side note: How did this topic get so FAR OFF from just being a survey about if you are working or not?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

BDB said:


> This here is the most truthful statement I have read since I have been a member of this forum.


I think he meant on the jobsite, but point taken.





BDB said:


> On a side note: How did this topic get so FAR OFF from just being a survey about if you are working or not?


This is after all the union section.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not crabby anymore, acmax and I PM'ed and got it worked out.
I went and got sunburned while kayaking yesterday, but had a good time though. Still looking for work.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

1900 said:


> If you're not Pro-Union, why are you posting in the Union forum?


1. Because while this is a private forum all areas of topics are open to all members.
2. Because if he post that in any other areas he might get lambasted.
3. A lot of union members I know are not pro union. Just as a lot of open shop members are not pro open shop. Difference is the open shops guys do not have much of a choice unless the local is taking members which at present few if any are. Where as the union guys can always quit.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> The safety bs on the current job is totally out of control.


That will come along at any large company / organization, I do agree it can pain in the ass.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

drsparky said:


> I'm not crabby anymore, acmax and I PM'ed and got it worked out.


 :clap: arty:


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

You guys are funny, one guy asks if your working another guy says whats your problem, you trying to start a fight with us union guys!

From what I can tell and it's just an observation, there is a lot of lay-offs in my area, I am working still but then again I am non union, but I know a lot of union guys who are laid off right now and I cant imagine there is to many non union guys working either. Since last December my hours have been pretty much cut in half I work 25-30 hrs a week if we have a good week.

But hey I think I'd rather be fishing to.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Why do these threads always seem to turn into who has a bigger wiener? We are all electricians and the grass is just as green on both sides of the fence. We all now the pluses and minuses on both sides. We need to quit fighting amongst ourselves. A good portion of the work that the non-union side does is work the union guys didn't want to do anymore. Electricians used to install t-bar ceilings, where did that work go? They didn't want to do it anymore. Who we need to fight is the GC's who do their own electrical work, the handyman who don't have a clue how to do things and electricians (both union and non) who have illegal businesses charging slightly over their wages undermining legitimate electrical contractors.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> Why do these threads always seem to turn into who has a bigger wiener? We are all electricians and the grass is just as green on both sides of the fence. We all now the pluses and minuses on both sides. We need to quit fighting amongst ourselves.


Guess some thought my poll was biased. Didn't mean to come off that way. Point is, seems most of them that responded are working, which is a good thing.

Guess I ought to request that this thread be closed and a new "Are you working?" poll could be started. 

Thanks to everyone who participated.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I am working BUT, I took a mental health day today so all in my shop can continue to live and breathe. My boss pissed me off yesterday pretty bad. I am looking to switch careers to something completely different. *I think the old man has finally had enough.*




nah, i'm still good:laughing:


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

drsparky said:


> How dare you. What a cheap shot. 2007-2008 I put in just over 6200 hours and paid $56,000 in state and federal taxes. To add insult to injury I paid a higher tax rate than Joe Bidden. I got laid off when the local paper mill laid off 200 out of their 600 employees. They canceled the contract I was working on when the economy tanked. The local unemployment rate is now 13.9%. So I am fishing and enjoying my time off, so what. I draw a pension from the military; I retired after 20 years active duty served in two war zones. What have you done for your country, punk?


119 hrs a week for 52 weeks? god bless...too much for my lazy ass...


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've seen nearly every post in this section turn ****ty. If a union member asks a question about union issues or topics, then the non-union should stay out of it. If a newbie wants info, union vs. non-union, then give them straight up information. Stop the BS and bashing, this goes both ways. We are all electricians and trying to accomplish the same goal, get the job done and "earn" a check. All the crap that goes on, is getting old.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> I've seen nearly every post in this section turn ****ty. If a union member asks a question about union issues or topics, then the non-union should stay out of it. If a newbie wants info, union vs. non-union, then give them straight up information. Stop the BS and bashing, this goes both ways. We are all electricians and trying to accomplish the same goal, get the job done and "earn" a check. All the crap that goes on, is getting old.


See, you just keep it going. "_If a union member asks a question about union issues or topics, then the non-union should stay out of it_." Who are you to tell ANYONE when and where they can post. This is an open forum. Get over it.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

oldman said:


> 119 hrs a week for 52 weeks? god bless...too much for my lazy ass...


That is hours in two years, 104 weeks.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I have had no job offers for almost four months, but now I got three responses this weekend. I will have an interesting week starting Monday sorting out the offers. This is really an all or nothing career.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Minuteman said:


> See, you just keep it going. "_If a union member asks a question about union issues or topics, then the non-union should stay out of it_." Who are you to tell ANYONE when and where they can post. This is an open forum. Get over it.


I am simply stating one side is not better that the other. If a union electrician has a question about union issues, why should a non-union electrician electrician post an answer, other that to start something? They are not union and more than likely will not provide an informative response.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

drsparky said:


> That is hours in two years, 104 weeks.


That's more like it, cause if it were in a single year then that would be 17 hours a day working every single day of the year! I would never believe anyone who says they can work that many hours!


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> I am simply stating one side is not better that the other. If a union electrician has a question about union issues, why should a non-union electrician electrician post an answer, other that to start something? They are not union and more than likely will not provide an informative response.


Did it ever occur to you, that some may have left your beloved union? That we may know the answer to the question, or may be able to give insight from another prospective? Does the only union answer that can be given have to come from union sources? Are you afraid of what I might have to say? :blink:


----------



## kevgeez (Jun 2, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Voted Ron Paul, of course!


:thumbsup:
Ron Pual 2012!

...if he's still alive. He is 71 y'know.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

kevgeez said:


> :thumbsup:
> Ron Pual 2012!
> 
> ...if he's still alive. He is 71 y'know.


Ron Paul weirds me out.

In regards to the thread, I am working more-or-less full time (I consider 35 hours a week full time ). I just started my final apprenticeship term so in Oregon I'm allowed to work on my own, without direct supervision. However, I can't have an apprentice working for me, and I can't do jobs that last over one working day. So service work, basically. The shop loves me at this point cause they can charge the regular hourly service call rate but I don't cost as much as a journeyman. But whatever, I'm looking forward to getting out on my own a bit! :thumbup:

For the record, I agree that the poll question was "loaded" so to speak... but take into consideration that it is a measure of the respondents' civility to keep it from "firing." At this, I believe, we somewhat failed. There are rabid people on the fringe of both sides of every controversial issue, and more often than not they are the most vocal. But it is the middle of the bell curve that carries the most weight. I think that's where most of us reside. We can do better than this bickering crap.


----------



## jack103x (May 17, 2009)

Yes I am not working because I retired,Siting home collecting SS Ibew pension ,local union pension and another utility pension Life is Good!!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Ron Paul weirds me out.
> 
> 
> iled. There are rabid people on the fringe of both sides of every controversial issue, and more often than not they are the most vocal. But it is the middle of the bell curve that carries the most weight.


Actually at this point in this country (and maybe it has always been this way) the squeaky wheel theory works, whiners get the news and their way generally


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> Actually at this point in this country (and maybe it has always been this way) the squeaky wheel theory works, whiners get the news and their way generally


That's true, but the big chunk o' people in the middle still carry the weight. They just don't utilize it


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

*union poll*

I find it very amusing that non union guys constantly stir sh** up in the union section. Every single thread every single posting. Tell you what stay out of union business then if you don't like people pointing out the fact that your a sh*t stirrer!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What to heck are you talking about. Oh I get it, a good union idea suppress free speech. MMMM a real American backer of all workers rights.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

*union topic*



brian john said:


> What to heck are you talking about. Oh I get it, a good union idea suppress free speech. MMMM a real American backer of all workers rights.


If you are responding to my post I did not mean it in that sense I was simply stating that it is a union section and questions should be asked and answered by union members. That's it. Nothing other than that. Aint that deep!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Control Freak said:


> If you are responding to my post I did not mean it in that sense I was simply stating that it is a union section and questions should be asked and answered by union members. That's it. Nothing other than that. Aint that deep!



I understand but I THINK Nathan and the moderators opened this to all (if I am wrong correct me), it does keep the issue going and morphing. As for work available that affects us all.


I was not for this section being opened as I knew that there would be some HOT back and forth. I think I was right?


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

lame.
can't we all just get along.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Control Freak said:


> If you are responding to my post I did not mean it in that sense I was simply stating that it is a union section and questions should be asked and answered by union members. That's it. Nothing other than that. Aint that deep!


Sorry bud, but that is not how it is. This section is for union topics, NOT union members. 

The union topics were (as usual) quite often heated debates and the decision was made to try and isolate those volatile discussions to this area. This way if one chooses to ignore all the pro/con arguments, where NO ONE wins and no one changes their minds, they can do so by avoiding this section as opposed to picking and choosing what threads to read in the General forum.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

Control Freak said:


> I find it very amusing that non union guys constantly stir sh** up in the union section. Every single thread every single posting. Tell you what stay out of union business then if you don't like people pointing out the fact that your a sh*t stirrer!


First, this thread/poll was started by an EX union member (that would be me). Second, this thread/poll set dormant for 12 days, until YOU restarted the stir. Third, I (the OP) requested this closed over 18 posts ago, but you union guys are the ones that keep sirring it up.


----------



## Wizard (Jun 14, 2009)

Buddha In Babylon said:


> lame.
> can't we all just get along.


 Sure, as soon as all of 'us' kill all of 'you' there will be Peace..... well, until some of 'us' become some of 'them' and then we will have to start the whole process all over again... (my apologies Buddha, but I could not resist that one). I am an IBEW member and I sit on a committee for the local School District with several non-union contractors (electrical and other) and we get along, we are there for the benefit of the students and we all have to eat. Buddha is right, let's just get along and the World might be a little better for it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Minuteman said:


> Third, I (the OP) requested this closed over 18 posts ago, but you union guys are the ones that keep sirring it up.


I never noticed that. Sorry.


----------

